# 
.

----------


## S

7 36 66.  , 24-.      18 .  
   , 27 .

----------

,   -        .           .

----------


## Enter

.  , 7

----------

?

----------


## S

.     ,    (   ),      .   .

----------



----------


## Enter

> ?

   . , .
633204, 630674

----------

> . , .
> 633204, 630674

                          .

----------


## Enter

> .

     ",  , ..."
,      ?!

----------



----------


## pokemon

> 

     ,        .

----------



----------


## Enter

, 27-   ,      . 
  ?!
     ,   ,    ,     ,      ,        ? 
P.S.        ,     -     .

----------



----------


## Enter

*  ,    .  -   ,       .*  
      . 36014, . , . , 1 	 ./ (05322) 2-14-38, 7-35-91,  (0532) 56-36-23 	  slpoofzi@e-mail.pl.ua 	      	  . (0532) 56-31-39 
             	   	36011, . ,  , . , 34 	 ./ (05322) 7-05-95 	  fse@poltava.ukrtel.net www.fse.gov.ua/fse/control/pol/uk/indeks/ 
    	 . (05322) 2-77-04 

36003, . , . , 2- 	  (0532) 56-09-41 	  fssvnv@ukr.net 	 social.pl.ua 	 
 
http://www.protezniy.poltava.ua/ru/2...-16-04-48.html 
 - (. )   2003                      .
 "-"  norma_trade@ukr.net  http://www.norma-trade.poltava.ua/

----------

?

----------


## Enter

> ?

   ,      .
     ?

----------

